# future to relate a past event



## Assiduous student

Hi, if it is not permitted to ask a question not related to the definition of a word (lexis), please let me know. Can I ask about the tenses in this?

Старшина заметил, сделал замечание, потом учил нас портянки крутить. Станет над нами и гудит: “Как мне, девоньки, сделать из вас солдат, а не мишени для фрицев?”

заметил, сделал, учил: past tense
станет: future perfective (why not встал?)
гудит: present

So we have the future perfective to relate a past-tense event. Is this because it is reported speech, and the speaker is placing herself in her mind in the event, and then imagining what will happen next?


----------



## Maroseika

No, it is used in the oral speech invarious contexts and and refers to the regular action (i.e. not past, strictly speaking):

_Надоел он мне, каждый день приходит. Сядет и сидит, сидит. 
Он меня жалеет: погладит и смотрит ласково.
Начальник - зануда: найдет ошибку и весь день потом зудит.
У нее желудок слабый: съест острое и три дня мучается._

A sidenote: speaker is male (старшина - master sergeant).


----------



## Awwal12

Future (for perfective verbs) and present (for imperfective ones) forms may be used to describe _habitual_ actions and events.
The "complete" phrase would be "быва́ло, ста́нет над на́ми и гуди́т...", but "быва́ло" is very often omitted.


----------



## Assiduous student

Well, in English, habitual actions are often with "would" ('would' has more than one meaning). So if I said:

When I was a child, I would get up at 7, I would have some breakfast, and would leave for school at 8.30 -- I could say:

когда я был школьником, я встану в семь, позавтракаю, и пойду в школу в пол девятого?

Does it make any difference if you put the words каждый день in there (to reinforce the habitual feel of the sentence): я каждый день, бывало, встану в семь, позавтракаю, и пойду в школу???

I ask this because the reference grammars used in England are focused almost entirely on morphology and not on tense usage, and so the English-language sources I checked had nothing on this.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Заметил _и _сделал _- глаголы совершенного вида, указывают на действия однократные, не протяженные во времени. _Учил _- глагол несовершенного вида, в сочетании со _станет_ (глагол будущего времени) и _гудит _(глагол настоящего времени; строго говоря, употреблен несколько неправильно - здесь тоже должно было быть будущее время: _начнёт гудеть_) указывает на то, что действие совершалось неоднократно; наречие _потом_ усиливает это указание_._



Awwal12 said:


> The "complete" phrase would be "быва́ло, ста́нет над на́ми и гуди́т...", but "быва́ло" is very often omitted


Необходимо отметить, что время пропущенного глагола может быть как прошедшим, так и настоящим в зависимости от контекста:
_Бывает, станет над нами и гудит...
Бывало, станет над нами и гудит..._



Assiduous student said:


> когда я был школьником, я встану в семь, позавтракаю, и пойду в школу в пол девятого?


Звучит неуклюже. В отличие от исходной фразы, здесь констекст не указывает на неоднократность действий, описываемых будущим временем.



Assiduous student said:


> я каждый день, бывало, встану в семь, позавтракаю, и пойду в школу


Тоже неуклюже: _бывало_ и _каждый день_ исключают друг друга.


----------



## Maroseika

Assiduous student said:


> Well, in English, habitual actions are often with "would" ('would' has more than one meaning). So if I said:
> 
> When I was a child, I would get up at 7, I would have some breakfast, and would leave for school at 8.30 -- I could say:
> 
> когда я был школьником, я встану в семь, позавтракаю, и пойду в школу в пол девятого?


Sounds clumsy. But you can say:
Помню, (когда) школьником был, встану в семь, позавтракаю, выйду в пол девятого, а до школы не дохожу, неохота. Иду в кино или в лес гулять.
Usually there are 2 actions. Future tense describes a premise, habitual situation, and Present tense - it's continuation. Without the second Present verb it sounds incomplete.


----------



## Assiduous student

GCRaistlin said:


> Тоже неуклюже: _бывало_ и _каждый день_ исключают друг друга.



Спасибо за ответ. Вот в чем проблема - для англоговорящих, то, что ты делаешь каждый день и есть неоднократное действие.  Пересмотрю все примеры в этой ниточке, и постараюсь поглубже понять разницу.


----------



## Assiduous student

Maroseika said:


> Sounds clumsy. But you can say:
> Помню, (когда) школьником был, встану в семь, позавтракаю, выйду в пол девятого, а до школы не дохожу, неохота. Иду в кино или в лес гулять.
> Usually there are 2 actions. Future tense describes a premise, habitual situation, and Present tense - it's continuation. Without the second Present verb it sounds incomplete.



Thank you, that is very useful.


----------



## Awwal12

Assiduous student said:


> Спасибо за ответ. Вот в чем проблема - для англоговорящих, то, что ты делаешь каждый день и есть неоднократное действие.  Пересмотрю все примеры в этой ниточке, и постараюсь поглубже понять разницу.


Кострукции с "бывало"/"бывает" всё же подразумевают не всякое неоднократное действие, а действие, не имеющее строгой периодичности (которое "бывает" - т.е. "бывает иногда").


----------



## Assiduous student

Awwal12 said:


> Кострукции с "бывало"/"бывает" всё же подразумевают не всякое неоднократное действие, а действие, не имеющее строгой периодичности (которое "бывает" - т.е. "бывает иногда").



Хорошо, вижу разницу, сейчас. Спасибо.


----------



## Assiduous student

This book is a collage of recorded interviews with female soldiers, and at the end of one interview, we read:



> На прощание неловко протянет ко мне горячие руки и обнимет: «Прости…»



There is nothing habitual or repeated about this. This happened only once. And yet the future perfective is used. I'm thinking the choice of this instead of the past tense showed that that S. Aleksiyevich hadn't expected this from the lady being interviewed - the future perfective possible shows what the interviewee suddenly went on to do? The use of the future tense feels like a subject that English academics teaching Russians should be writing monographs on.


----------



## Awwal12

To be frank, I simply have no idea why Aleksiyevich decided to use the future tense here.


----------



## Vovan

Assiduous student said:


> I'm thinking the choice of this instead of the past tense showed that that S. Aleksiyevich hadn't expected this from the lady being interviewed - the future perfective possible shows what the interviewee suddenly went on to do?


I think what Alexievich meant to employ there is that special use of the future-in-the-past which is especially characteristic of *epilogues*.
Since it doesn't seem easy to find an example from existing novels, I'll write my my own (silly  ) epilogue:
_...Они сидели у камина и были счастливы, что их страдания наконец закончились. Через год у них родится прекрасная дочка и они переедут в Америку - так, как мечтали. <КОНЕЦ>_​


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan, in your example it's the usual future in the past with the meaning of prediction (about the events that actually occured later). That poorly suits the fragment by Aleksiyevich, though.


----------



## Vovan

*Awwal*, the author has already used the same technique a few paragraphs earlier:






But it's certainly just a guess on my part: it's not always obvious in Alexievich's text if a sentence belongs to the author or her respondents.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I agree with Vovan's opinion (in #13) that in the phrase "На прощание неловко протянет ко мне горячие руки и обнимет: «Прости…», both perfective verbs (обня́ть - обни́мет) and (протяну́ть - протя́нет) render the English "future in the past":


> In the case of the future-in-the-past, the reference point is in the past, but* the action is placed in the future relative to that point* (it can be considered a posterior tense). An example is found in "John would later return to the party" (although the modal auxiliary would can also have other meanings). (*Relative and absolute tense*, Wikipedia)


In English we could render this as:
1. ...._ she stretched out ... and gave me a hug_
2. .... _she would stretch out ... and give me a hug_
3. .... _she was to stretch out ... and give me a hug_

I don't think we can necessarily read a nuance of "unexpectedness" into the use of the perfective aspect here.


----------



## Assiduous student

Awwal12, Vovan and Enquiring Mind, thank you all for your replies. I'll look for further examples, as this book is packed with the future perfective - there will be hundreds of examples in the book. And I don't think they are all future in the past (what do we call that in English, "future perfect"?), but I will further examples to show the point. By the way, this is a wonderful book.


----------



## Assiduous student

Here's a good example from the same book. Maroseika has explained that the future perfective relating habitual events needs to come with a present tense verb to complete the construction:



> Сидели за аппаратами сутками, целыми сутками. Солдаты *принесут* нам котелки, *перекусим*, *подремлем* тут же, возле аппаратов, и снова надеваем наушники.



This is all past habitual in its fundamental meaning - this is what happened day after day, and even all day long. Принесут (future pf)... перекусим future pf)... подремлем (future pf).... and then надеваем (present impf). This book contains hundreds of examples of this.

Edited with another example, so I can find it when I research this topic again:



> *Полежит* этот хлеб на столе, и возле него лужица собирается, мы слизывали её языком.


----------



## Assiduous student

This is another example, which shows these usages are not all habitual or future-in-the-past:



> Наклоняюсь к ней, обнимаю и произношу:
> – Мама-мамочка!
> Тогда они все на меня как *набросятся*… Как *заревут*…


----------



## Awwal12

"Как + fut.(perf.)" is a different story. It is used to describe sudden intense events, being roughly equal to "как + past.(perf.)". It has been already discussed on the forum a couple of times, I believe.


----------



## Assiduous student

Oh, thank you I didn't know. So it seems there is more than one thing going on here. I think maybe 3 different explanations may cover all the usages.


----------



## Awwal12

Awwal12 said:


> being roughly equal to "как + past.(perf.)


...In case of the past events, that is. By itself "как + future (perf.)" is basically tense-free; temporal properties of the events are defined solely by the context.


----------

